# HID's Installed



## FtLaudGTO (Apr 5, 2007)

Purchased the HID 4300K conversion kit from _xenonrider.com_ for $139.00. Took alittle more time than expected to install them. The new bulbs wouldn't fit in the lights so i had to shave the clips down a bit. However, they are both installed and are working very well now. Much better than the stock H11's. I will keep everyone posted on how they hold up over time. 

One question I have for anyone who can help. Should I keep the lights on Auto or will the be damaged by turning on and off everytime I sit under an overpass, or drive in a parking garage?


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

DO NOT USE AUTO ANYMORE!!!!!

I have a 350Z with Xenon headlights and you will fry them if they flash off and on quickly. As you know when you turn them on they are a little dim and get brighter has the Xenon gas heats up from the electrical charge. Adding and removing the charge quickly burns them up. In the 350Z owners manual is says not to flash you headlights on and off at oncoming traffic (as to warn of cops) as this will damage the Xenon. They do look HOT and work much better then halogen headlamps....Enjoy.:cheers


----------



## FtLaudGTO (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

you shud also aim your headlights a lil since they are more intense 

WHERES THE PICTURES?!


----------



## FtLaudGTO (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, not even a week has gone by and I have run into the first problem. I went to go to dinner on Thursday night and turned my lights on. Only one light came on. So when I got home I switched the lights around and the broken one worked on the other side. I spoke to the person who sold them to me, he sent me a new ballist (SP) via FEDEX. I hope this is not going to become a common problem. I will let everyone know what happens once i install it. 

Oh and the pictures will be coming soon.


----------

